# Anyone From The Los Angeles Area



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

trying to find anyone from the los angeles are to get together and meet up to know each other and see if we can hook each other up w/ our hookups and shops that we know to get our rides hooked up. if interested let me know thanks


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

im from ventura county which isn't that far from there....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im in west covina and i have hook ups.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

From the San Fernando Valley, about to be rollin' in a new Nissan once more! Eshei, you know all about it  . Tomorrow buddy, tomorrow


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Werd. OC Represent'in...

Boris, You're getting one hell of a deal on your S13 ... you know where to turn for audio hookups.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Sam, do you know which S13 I'm getting? It's not the one I did the off-topic post about btw


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

se_nismo said:


> *im from ventura county.... *


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

im in san barnardino not to far

adam
91 se-r


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Hey guys! Im in Downey.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

NismoXR said:


> *Hey guys! Im in Downey. *


sometimes when i wash my clothes i like to use downey to make it nice and soft


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

cool do you guys wana meet up?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

theres gonna be a mossy meet over in oceanside on september 20th. But if u wanna chill, maybe we can all set something up


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

rsenal if ur free let me know mayber we can hang out or something.

email me [email protected]


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *sometimes when i wash my clothes i like to use downey to make it nice and soft  *


Nice AJ. you should of said that when were we at Target.
mini meet sounds cool.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

NismoXR said:


> *Nice AJ. you should of said that when were we at Target.
> mini meet sounds cool. *



ya, i wasnt clever enough back then


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

yeah so lets set a date then any ideas? what do you guys think about a sunday cuz i work saturdays


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

rsenal check ur email


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

cool man i got the email i will hit you up soon. cus im at work right now.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

how does tomorrow night sound to some of you guys?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *ya, i wasnt clever enough back then *


LOL :banana:


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Damn, that'll be pushing it for me and Liuspeed considering we'll be in Fresno, and I don't think we'll be able 2 make it. How about another day?


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

cool yeah i talked to liuspeed today on the phone and he said wendsday would be a good day for him so i thinking thats cool too


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

thats cool with me too


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

alright so lets set a time and place


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

wednesday is an odd day to chill, but its fine with me


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

yeah i know do you know a good location im thinking about 8pm any one else


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i think we should meet up somewhere thats good for everyone......i live 2 hrs away from LA


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

How about the San Fernando Valley. Its a good middle between LA and Simi Valley


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

sound good let me see what happens? cus it is pig infested down there right.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

damn san fernando valley..


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I wouldn't be able to make that on a weekday...


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

that sucks man but dont worry we will meet up again some other day so you can go down and meet us .


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im not going san fernando valley

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32131


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

cool do you know any spots in between


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Eshei, you're a dirty whore. Just cause you get lost in the simplest street structure I've ever seen (It's literally a grid,) doesn't mean we can't meet in the sfv

P.S. Not only are you a dirty whore, you're a dirty rat bastard. And I am not a grandanything f*cker, just a MILF man.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

boris ..

i dont plan on going that far for a little while.

plus i wont be able to make it anyways cuz i hafta work at night.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

my car isnt in conditions for long traveling after my accident.........i'm saving ALL its strength for mossy


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

my car is tripping too i think the plug wires are bad and the timing is off


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> *my car is tripping too i think the plug wires are bad and the timing is off *


damn, those problems sound big........sell the car for cheap, like 500$, i'm willing to take it off your hands


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

lol i dont think so ive spent more than i owe one it plus its a98 and i have big plans for it
but i still think i know where a 92 ser is for sale


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

ok so were going to meet up at downtown LA nissan the address is 635 w. washington blvd. LA,CA,90015 and its on wendsday night a 8pm.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *Eshei, you're a dirty whore. Just cause you get lost in the simplest street structure I've ever seen (It's literally a grid,) doesn't mean we can't meet in the sfv
> 
> P.S. Not only are you a dirty whore, you're a dirty rat bastard. And I am not a grandanything f*cker, just a MILF man. *


Ok MILF man,

I wouldn't be calling that man a dirty whore or anything for that matter after Sunday...


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> *Ok MILF man,
> 
> I wouldn't be calling that man a dirty whore or anything for that matter after Sunday...  *


That's just our way of joking around man. We just shoot back insults at each other. That's the foundation of a great friendship


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Yes Boris does joke around. He's a cool guy. Boris, are you attending To the meet 2morow? I know its a long drive for you. BTW Im might be attending late. I get out of work at 8pm. How long is everyone planning to stay?


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

it will be cool to get together with a buch of nissan peeps and cill for a while but it think we will be there for a while.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *Yes Boris does joke around. He's a cool guy. Boris, are you attending To the meet 2morow? I know its a long drive for you. BTW Im might be attending late. I get out of work at 8pm. How long is everyone planning to stay? *


Hey pedro, good to see you going dude.

It's not really a long drive for me, mapquest says 20 minutes. That's nothing considering I drove 5 hours to lodi. I think I'll be there and stay till 9 or 9:30, maybe 10 at latest. I'll be coming with the KA-T 240, not bumming rides this time. 

BTW, rsenal, when does it start. I remember 8, but I was hoping I could come a little earlier since I have to go to work the day after and kick it for a little longer.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *I'll be coming with the KA-T 240, not bumming rides this time.*


Can't wait to see your ride. cya then. what part of the dealer are we meeting up? Again Im going to get there 30 minutes late.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

HEY NISMOXR WERE GOING TO BE IN THE PARKINGLOT RIGHT IN FRONT BUT TO EVERYONE MAKE SURE YOU GUYS GO IN THROUGH THE SIDE ENTERENCE CUS THE FRONT ONE IS TOO STEEP OK SOO ILL SEE YOU GUY THERE BUT IF YOU GUYS WANA ROLL EARLY ILL BE THERE AT SEVEN CUZ MY MECH IS GOING TO TAKE A LOOK AT MY CAR WHILE IM THERE


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

opps i left my caps on sorry


----------

